# صورة شهيد المسيح : مجدى لمعى القتل ذبحا + 21



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 يوليو 2013)

القتل ذبحا 
 صورة شهيد المسيح : مجدى لمعى 
 السن ٥٩ 
 المكان الشيخ زويد شمال سيناء / مصر 
 قتله الجهاديون من اتباع المخلوع محمد مرسي بعد ان قيدوه بالسلاسل وقطعوا رقبته عن جسمه بالسكين 
 ربنا موجود والرب ينيح نفس عم مجدى فى فردوس النعيم ويكلله بالمجد على قدر تعبه وآلمه 
 ان كنا نتألم معه لكى نتمجد ايضا معه ( رسالة رومية ٨: ١٧ ) 

martyr of  the Christ: Magdy Lamaey Age 59 

 ******** Sheikh Zowayed North Sinai / Egypt 

  Jihadists followers of ousted Mohamed Morsi killed him after they tied  him up with chains and cut his neck from his body with a knife 

 R.I.P​ 
 تصوير : محمد صبرى 

 ياسر يوسف


----------



## اليعازر (11 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا موجود​*
.


----------

